# 1and1 web hosting users



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Getting ready to order one of the 1and1 hosting packages and I see that they have twotypes offered. Linux and Microsoft.


I see that Linux offers more. I have no idea what any of the lingo means either but am going to scan definitions of some words as I type this, but in the meantime, 


Which of the two do you guys/gals prefer?


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, after some quick reading, I beleive Linux is the way to go. Others seem to think so as well and this is the description of the two I got from 1and1's website.

"
*Both can work for you*
The operating system that you use on your computer should not govern your choice of hosting platform. All 1&1 packages come with FTP access and a wide range of web page publishing options. If, for example, your computer runs on Microsoft® Windows®, you are not obligated to choose Microsoft web hosting.

*Compare the advantages*
Both technologies are suitable for beginners, professional web developers, and everyone in between, but it is essential to choose the technology that is more suited to your style of web building. Each technology has its own distinct advantages for users. 

*Linux hosting*








Linux is considered to be the popular operating system for web hosting servers. 

If you plan to incorporate work that uses PHP, Perl or MySQL, Linux is the solution you should choose. Linux is also ideal for the kind of websites that display information as a brochure, in newsletter format or as data sheets. Linux works well for 'brochure-ware' sites that offer interaction via inquiry forms, online purchasing and other e-commerce functions.
*Microsoft hosting*








Microsoft should be your choice of platform if you plan on utilizing Active Server Pages or other Microsoft applications to design your web pages. MS hosting also offers an advantage if you wish to incorporate searchable databases into your website. The Microsoft platform delivers reduced development time and better functionality for databases."
*Based on this Linux seems to be what I am looking for based on what I plan to use my website for.*

*Decision made!*


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

I personally don't recommend 1&1, bad experience with them - all I can say is please check their cancellation policy before you sign up. The account I had required written notice faxed or mailed only, I faxed twice and snail mailed once and all three times they claimed never to have received the documents, each time resulting in another month of fees.

I tried to delete my credit card from their system and they would not allow it, I tried a bogus number and it checks for a valid number. So I entered a credit card I was planning on canceling - which I did, the next month when they couldn't debit my card they turned me into collection.

Now mind you I have already moved all my data to a new server four months earlier and had nothing on their servers but yet they continued to charge me. It took me six months and a letter to both the Federal Trade Commission and the FBI fraud division to get them to leave me alone. I also emailed the FTC web links of how 1&1 did this as a practice, showing thousands of complaints stating the same that happened to me.

I alway choose the Linux server over the MS, unless you are running a home server - Microsoft IIS is much easier to manage than Apache, unless you plan on running an ASP website. Anything that can be ran on MS can be done with Linux, the C-Panel makes it easy and usually cheaper and more secure.

I have 4 servers - Godaddy, DreamHost, HostMonster, and BlueHost, I also manage a LunarPages account for a client and they seem good too.

My opinion is based on something that happened many years ago and may not be true today, but I'll never give them a second chance, they did the same thing AOL did in 93' - but never again to me.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the headsup..I do understand your point.

You stated that this happened many years ago, *may I ask how long ago?*

I read in different places, here and another site, that some have been with them for several years and have had no issues...I guess they never tried cancelling, though, so I can't really compare it, huh?

*Despite the cancellation issues, did you have good service from them when you did use them?*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I also wouldn't personally recommend 1and1. Their control panel is much slower and harder to use than other hosting companies. I also have heard bad things about having your domain name and hosting together through them.

I would recommend lunarpages, hostgator, or another company along those lines over 1and1.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I was sure hoping to grab their deal to which is right now which ends tomorrow for 4.99 for the first 3 months(quarter) and then 30 bucks per quarter(9.99 per month) after that for what looks like alot of great features and bandwidth.

I guess I better consider some of the others first..Off to a bit more research then.

Hope I can decide soon.

Thanks.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

If you are looking for a low monthly cost look at Web Hosting by StartLogic

I have both my sites with them and have had no problems so far.


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

As a former computer programmer.... use Windows if you need Microsoft scripting support (ASP, ASP.NET, C#, VB.NET) otherwise Unix is usually cheaper for the customer and more reliable. Use Unix/Linux if you need PHP support (and ColdFusion is available on both platforms but is cheaper for Unix).

I would like to add that ASP.NET is very simular to PHP - both have the same capabilites. Don't expect one server to be able to do something the other can't. It's just how the server does it!

Though ASP is nice because if you have Windows 2000/XP you can install a mini webserver to test your programming without making your site live to test.


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

bergenandco said:


> Though ASP is nice because if you have Windows 2000/XP you can install a mini webserver to test your programming without making your site live to test.


Don't forget you can do the same by simulating a Linux host by installing the apache triade on a windows machine.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe I am one of the lucky ones, but I have several accounts with 1and1 and have never had a problem. But, I have not cancelled any accounts. I am in the process of switching from one type (Microsoft) to the other (Linuix), so we will see how it goes. (Keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any imput as far as using Yahoo for a host?


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I just ran into a link for this website which has up to date user reviews on web hosting...

WEB HOSTING Reviews: Over 5,000 User Reviews, Search And Compare Tools, and Coupons!

Lunarpages seems to be up there so far and 1and1 and yahoo is not. 

All input is greatly appreciated by me and can keep me from unwanted hassles, but basically until you use a company you just don't know how it will be for ya. In my case, though, 1and1 I am not gonna go with.


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, I'll have to check that out too! I would have thought that Yahoo would be up there because of their status but obviously that's not true.


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't remember exactly when, maybe 4 or 5 years ago when 1&1 first came to the USA market from Europe - heck maybe things were different over there then here, but they sure did rub me and thousands others the wrong way.

I will say this, just as Rodney said and I will reiterate - don't host your domain names with your server unless you own them out right, thats where my trouble started.

All servers require a domain to sign up, most will give you a free one with your account - now try to move that domain which you have established and grew - it is not yours, its theirs, it is only yours for as long as you pay for their services. Get in an argument and you lose your whole life.

When i sign up I always use a junk domain, one that is just made up and perhaps funny or non-descript, then I forward my real domain using their DNS number. Please everybody do this it will save you much heartache. Transferring a domain is a pain and takes much time, changing a DNS forwarding is a few keystrokes and a couple of hours to resolve.

Also take note: most if not all servers you are looking at will be shared hosting, that means your ip number will match hundreds others, very tough if not impossible to get a secure certificate, you will more than likely need to purchase a separate ip address for that purpose which is usually a few more dollars a month.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Another question, hostgator seems to offer way less bandwith and disk space amounts than lunarpages..*how much is too much?*

I seem somewhere that 5 gb disk space is good for up to several 20000 pages AND 200 gb transfer is good for up to several hundred thousand visitors per month...

I don't anticipate that much webpages OR visitors.lol

*What say you?*


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree, that is kind of crazy to think you would ever need that many pages.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I know...

I think the only way I could possibly understand it is if this amount is the *total* amount for all your websites/domains combined that would be hosted (which the number of by some webhosting companies are very generous with) under the one account you have 

BUT

if this amount is per website/domain you host under one account, I would say that seems like too much and probably will not be used..but ya never know.lol


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

bbrenda88 said:


> I agree, that is kind of crazy to think you would ever need that many pages.


It is just fluff, they know that most people will only use a few hundred megabytes of storage and a bit more in bandwidth, those who do come close to what they promise will be canceled via their terms of use agreement, a 400 page document that you pretend to read before signing up.

Besides a porn site who needs 300gigs of space and 3 terabytes of bandwidth? also don't let those freebies entice you either, getting $20 in google adsence or $500 in cold fusion is the same as me giving you $10 off a Lamborghini.


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

hycheese said:


> It is just fluff, they know that most people will only use a few hundred megabytes of storage and a bit more in bandwidth, those who do come close to what they promise will be canceled via their terms of use agreement, a 400 page document that you pretend to read before signing up.
> 
> Besides a porn site who needs 300gigs of space and 3 terabytes of bandwidth? also don't let those freebies entice you either, getting $20 in google adsence or $500 in cold fusion is the same as me giving you $10 off a Lamborghini.


 
I agree, it's all just one big gimmick!


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

bbrenda88 said:


> I agree, it's all just one big gimmick!


I was acutally going off of these type of things myself.. 

Glad I posted about the disk space and bandwidth.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

I have had no problems with 1and1 I have switched from Linux to Windows and have been fine


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

astours said:


> I have had no problems with 1and1 I have switched from Linux to Windows and have been fine


Never meant it as a dig - just a precaution, 1&1 didn't get as big as they did by screwing everybody (just me).
The OP asked for advice between Linux and Microsoft and I answered a bit more than he asked for, never intended it as an insult to anybody else.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

What about homestead?

Any one using them for webhosting..

I seen little posts on them that are older but nothing good or bad either way that is recent.


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

astours said:


> I have had no problems with 1and1 I have switched from Linux to Windows and have been fine



I too have had no problems with 1and1 and I've been with them for about 2 years. I have also heard pretty good things about GoDaddy's hosting


----------



## dtproware (Oct 28, 2006)

I had the samething happen to me. I finally got them to cancel a month ago. It took approx 5 months to get it taken care of. Stay away from 1 and 1.


----------



## B-DON_81 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been with 1and1 for about a year, and haven't had any issues(yet).


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

It seems as though 1and1's service is good but try to leave and you run into problems. That is what I gather from the negative reviews here and on the WEB HOSTING Reviews: Over 5,000 User Reviews, Search And Compare Tools, and Coupons! website.

I would rather not even enter into a transaction with a company that although the service may be great you have such a hassle to leave them that can ruin your credit and cause you to loose precious time..like most say there issue wasn't handled for several months.

That is definitely not a good thing.


----------



## hycheese (Feb 21, 2007)

I am glad that you came to your own conclusions [ahem] do you remember the song "Hotel California"


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

hycheese said:


> I am glad that you came to your own conclusions [ahem] do you remember the song "Hotel California"


LOL...


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

The company I work for has five different domains through godaddy. Management has really liked them and have been easy to work with.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever used siteground as a web host?? I have been reading on their site for a few days pondering it over. sounds easier then most... I like what it says is all included but need to know from the experts.. I just got a few new domain names from namcheap and would like to get started on things.. Not really knowing what i am doing.. butt..... If it is not recommended, anything out there that compares??


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Charmsforall:*


> Has anyone ever used siteground as a web host?? I have been reading on their site for a few days pondering it over. sounds easier then most... I like what it says is all included but need to know from the experts.. I just got a few new domain names from namcheap and would like to get started on things.. Not really knowing what i am doing.. butt..... If it is not recommended, anything out there that compares??


I've been using web hosts since 1999 and have tried a few of them.
In fact, I've watched some of them grow over the years, and newcomers coming into the market every now and then.

Some reliable ones are:

Globat.com
Lunarpages.com
GoDaddy.com
BlueHost.com - currently the "No. 1" web host acknowledged by many web host review websites
PowWeb.com

I currently use WebHostingBuzz.com and have so far been more than impressed. They even have a public forum where their CEO regularly participates, and this alone is a shining testament, because it means they have nothing to hide and dare to be upfront.
In fact, if you post negative things about them right in their forum, they never delete it away and yet still respond to you politely!

Only thing with them is that they don't offer those "US$50 Google Adwords credit" etc., but who needs those?
They have all the things any online t-shirt business owner needs, and you can count on their support even if it's Sunday afternoon.

Nowadays, it's not easy to find a web host that deal with you honestly, and always read their terms, fine prints and pricing charts carefully! Some of them have confusing combinations and misleading terms and you'll be screwed if you overlook them.

And by all means, AVOID iPower and iPowerWeb. They'll screw you up more than 1&1 or any other web host can ever screw you up.


----------



## rodmc (Jan 16, 2008)

How much storage does a small start up site need?


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

10 GB of hard disk space and 20 GB of bandwidth will be more than sufficient for most, unless you're hosting videos.
However, almost all web hosts provide more than 50 GB hard disk and 100 GB transfer nowadays.

In fact, some of them are starting to offer Terabytes (TB) of hard disk and bandwidth nowadays! It's insane. It's like we're all hosting super-mega sites like Yahoo and YouTube.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Xeon said:


> BlueHost.com - currently the "No. 1" web host acknowledged by many web host review websites


Are these web hosting forums, or just the "Top 10" review sites that everyone and their daughter seem to have?

If it's the review sites, many of those are affiliate link sites, so you'll be pointed to the host that will give that site the most money, not necessarily the best host.

Just a word of warning.

To get a true review, go to web hosting forums and read a lot of the posts there. Do a search. Know what you're getting into.

No company has a perfect record. You will always find people who LOVE their host and people who HATE that same host. You just need to weed through the messages and find who's actually being objective, and who's got no clue about what their doing.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Xeon said:


> 10 GB of hard disk space and 20 GB of bandwidth will be more than sufficient for most, unless you're hosting videos.
> However, almost all web hosts provide more than 50 GB hard disk and 100 GB transfer nowadays.
> 
> In fact, some of them are starting to offer Terabytes (TB) of hard disk and bandwidth nowadays! It's insane. It's like we're all hosting super-mega sites like Yahoo and YouTube.


I don't quite have TB's of hard disk yet, but I do have well over 500GB!  I'll never fill it...


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Chani:*


> Are these web hosting forums, or just the "Top 10" review sites that everyone and their daughter seem to have?


LOL, interesting point of view, but seriously, I've been reading about BlueHost everywhere, in forums and review sites, and it has to mean something.
The only reason why I never sign up with them is cos' they're offering too much and there's things I would never use, like 1500 GB disk space and 15000 GB of bandwidth. I could get a barebones plan elsewhere for that price.

Only thing is that you can probably upload your entire hard drive to their servers as back-up, and still have way over 1400++ GB left.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, I'm sure they're just fine.  All I'm saying is not to trust ONLY those "review" sites. 

That's an INSANE amount of hosting space! I'll never need that much, either. I'm with DreamHost and altho I'll never use all that space, either, I'm happy with their service.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Now I'm all screwed up again. I read a post a while ago and Dreamhost seemed to be mentioned a lot, so I was set to go with them once my site was finished. Now I'm ready to publish the site and now a few more are being thrown around, like Lunarpages, hostgator and hostmonster. 

Being married 17 years with two daughters, I'm used to being told what to do. Somewhat make the decision for me before I go crazy. One post in here said 10gig of hard disk space and 20g of bandwidth was good, yet a lot of the lower end plans have less. My site will be somewhere potential customers can go to see what I offer, request quotes, and send orders. I'll receive emails with jpegs, etc. This is really to advertise my business for which I have an actual brick & mortor location. I won't be putting up hundreds of pics of t-shirts and selling them online.

Rodney mentioned hostgator and since Rodney is the man, I trust his opinion. It looks like anyway I go it will be around $8.95 a month with a two year commitment. I don't want to commit too much longer than that to start.
I guess I'll print out each plan and compare them side by side and in the end throw that imaginary dart.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Gmile:*


> Rodney mentioned hostgator and since Rodney is the man, I trust his opinion. It looks like anyway I go it will be around $8.95 a month with a two year commitment. I don't want to commit too much longer than that to start.
> I guess I'll print out each plan and compare them side by side and in the end throw that imaginary dart.


You will never see the light of the day if you try to compare them side by side.

And no, although Rodney is the man, or even the bomb, he's not a god and much less a web hosting angel. 

Forget HostGator. Try out some of the cheaper plans at WebHostingBuzz.com, ixwebhosting.com and NameCheap.com.
These are more than sufficient enough for you.

Besides, if you go wrong, there's always the 30-day money back guarantee!

Now, do as you're told and you'll be stuck in analysis-paralysis!!!!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> *From Gmile:*
> 
> You will never see the light of the day if you try to compare them side by side.
> 
> ...


So now you throw three more at me. I wish I was big enough to have an IT department that could do this while I worked my other three jobs.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Any referrers that anyone knows of that would set things up (for a good price not tooo ezpensive) and all I have to do is upload the pics. price and descriptions? I know that someone will respond to look for a freelancer, but then my question would be who (name and number)  For I HAVE NO IDEA!
Still prondering over everything myself..


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Gmile:*


> So now you throw three more at me. I wish I was big enough to have an IT department that could do this while I worked my other three jobs.


Ok, you want direct crap, I will throw a name at you: WebHostingBuzz.com.

Now, pls listen to me, be a good boy, sign up, stop wasting any more precious time analyzing these stuff.
You will get a full 30-day back refund, there's nothing to lose!

I know this very well cos' I used to be like you, comparing web hosts non-stop for 6 months until I became a web hosting adviser. This will never end.

End your pain now and sign up for the host I recommended to you.
If anything goes wrong, I'm your man to shoot.

And for the record, I'm not affiliated in any way to WebHostingBuzz.

Good day,
Xeon


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Charmsandall:*


> Any referrers that anyone knows of that would set things up (for a good price not tooo ezpensive) and all I have to do is upload the pics. price and descriptions? I know that someone will respond to look for a freelancer, but then my question would be who (name and number)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need a website or website template or some shopping cart?
There's a lot at Boxedart.com and Monstertemplates.com.

And again, no. I'm not affiliated to them.
Anyone who says that must apologize to me and gimme a free t-shirt (SnorgTees should be ok).


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

My thoughts are webhostingbuzz oscommerce, paypal unless there is one secure and less then that... i need someone to go inside insert the stuff i need, set things up... and all i have to do is go in put pics, description and price
I have two sites i want to establish.. two new domains. one for my shirts, sweatshirts, clothes stuff and one for my photo novelties that i do..
I will get another domain later for my decals i do


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, most shopping carts require some kinda of configuration.
The shopping carts that come with most web hosting accounts can be installed by just clicking one button, but you need to know how to use it, log-in, and answer some simple questions.

Like I say, sign up with any of the web hosts mentioned above and try their cart for 30 days. 

As a last resort, you can always go to rentacoder.com or other freelance sites to look for a programmer who will do the dirty work for you, but you must be prepared to empty half your bank.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Great thanks for the replys.. i will go check out that rentacoder and freelance stuff again..... Yes maybe i ought to just sign up for hosting, get inside and see whats all that is in there.. at the moment the host i do have doesnt have as many features as what has been recommended here on the forum. and since i am not really doing what my website domain name is right now i need a change.. 
thanks again


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If its money back guarantees you want, and you were also thinking about them before, DreamHost offers a _97_ day money back guarantee! 

You can also browse their forums and look at people's signatures for up to $97 off of your first bill! 

YES...it's WAY more than what you need, but who turns down more for the same price as less?!?

I use them and I've had no problems. A friend of mine has been with them for years, and he has had no problems, either.

Again, it's FAR more than what you need, but what's the problem with that?

Anyway, do what you want, but I do recommend DreamHost.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> *From Gmile:*
> Ok, you want direct crap, I will throw a name at you: WebHostingBuzz.com.
> 
> Now, pls listen to me, be a good boy, sign up, stop wasting any more precious time analyzing these stuff.
> ...


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, great to hear that your problem's solved.
By the way, WebHostingBuzz's forum is at Web Hosting Buzz Reseller and Dedicated Server Hosting Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Their CEO browser and participates in the forum and a number of their staff are there for assistance too, but if you want instant help, use their 365/24/7 live-chat.

And enjoy your Call of Duty. 
Seriously, I never like shooting games, cos' hack-slash games appeal more to me. Ninja Gaiden 2 is coming out this year!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> LOL, great to hear that your problem's solved.
> By the way, WebHostingBuzz's forum is at Web Hosting Buzz Reseller and Dedicated Server Hosting Forums - Powered by vBulletin
> Their CEO browser and participates in the forum and a number of their staff are there for assistance too, but if you want instant help, use their 365/24/7 live-chat.
> 
> ...


Looking for to the new Ninja Gaiden. Also like the Prince of Persia series but I really like multiplayer COD4. 

One more question regarding accepting payments on my site. I'm not going to have things on my site you can click on and buy. They will request a quote and then place an order for items. When I send them an invoice, I would like to be able to accept payment right away via paypal and credit card, although some companies may still want to send me a company check. What would I use so that if they put their credit card info on the order form, I can process it. Hopefully I explained it well. There wouldn't really be a shopping cart.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> LOL, great to hear that your problem's solved.
> By the way, WebHostingBuzz's forum is at Web Hosting Buzz Reseller and Dedicated Server Hosting Forums - Powered by vBulletin
> Their CEO browser and participates in the forum and a number of their staff are there for assistance too, but if you want instant help, use their 365/24/7 live-chat.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I got my site to a usable condition and signed up for two years with Webhostingbuzz. With the current discount it only cost me $110. I did this Saturday night and they said it takes anywhere from 12-24 hours to clear all the fraud stuff and then they would send me all the things I need to get my site published and transferred over. Is that 24 hours from when my card went through, or 24 hours from Monday morning. I try to be patient but I'm one of those people that want everything now. I like instant gratification, don't like waiting for shipping and check my email every 30 seconds to see if my info came. No big deal since I can't do anything anyway until I get home, but, you get the idea. I'm impatient. I signed up for myfax.com and now I'm looking at ways to accept credit cards. Checked my email three times since starting this post.

Just kidding. I'm not that bad.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

They may have said it's 12 - 24 hours, but I received my account activation within 3 hours.

Don't worry, just relax. Some web hosts takes 24 - 48 hours, and I mean working hours.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> They may have said it's 12 - 24 hours, but I received my account activation within 3 hours.
> 
> Don't worry, just relax. Some web hosts takes 24 - 48 hours, and I mean working hours.


It turns out I received it but it cam in as spam. I had the spam guard on for yahoo so it was deleted right away. I went onto the live chat and they sent the email to a different address. I worked until 3 am trying to get my site up but couldn't do it. 

It seems like everything is going well but I believe the remote folder it is saving it to is wrong. I have the ISP address but my software needs an initial remote folder to put the files.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

You should send a ticket to their customer service or post a note on their whbstatus.com forums!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> You should send a ticket to their customer service or post a note on their whbstatus.com forums!


I got a WHB guy on the forums and he confirmed the correct folder. I now have to make sure the file that is being uploaded is correct.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> You should send a ticket to their customer service or post a note on their whbstatus.com forums!


I cleaned up the folder a little and did the publishing a different way. It seemed to work better and the publish report looks better. My site popped up after the report ran but it showed in my browser as the my documents site, not actually on the internet. 

Question. Does WHB now have to do something before I can type in my url in the browser and view it, or should it be out there immediately. It seems like everything ran correctly.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Dude, go and play more COD and stop fretting like a fussy nanny! 

The reason why your website doesn't show when you type in your domain in the URL is cos' the domain takes time to propagate through the main Internet servers.
It's pretty much the same across all web hosts and the waiting time is 24 - 48 hours from the date the domain was registered, before the website shows up.

And....stop worrying!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Xeon said:


> Dude, go and play more COD and stop fretting like a fussy nanny!
> 
> The reason why your website doesn't show when you type in your domain in the URL is cos' the domain takes time to propagate through the main Internet servers.
> It's pretty much the same across all web hosts and the waiting time is 24 - 48 hours from the date the domain was registered, before the website shows up.
> ...


Sorry. that's my downfall. I'm so busy that I'd like to cross this off my list so I can get a few other jobs done. I'll assume it's fine and check on it in a couple days. 

Thanks


----------

